# Who Would You Have A Beer With?



## Tony (27/12/08)

Forgive me for my pumpy like moment here 

I was here brewing and thinking... as you do, and thought how cool it would be if you could pick a few folks..... anyone, dead or alive, past and present, to have a beer with!

If you had the choice of 5 people, who would they be???

Mine would be:

Peter Brock
Whinston Churchill
Henry Rollins
Kurt Cobain
Jamie Oliver

cheers


----------



## hewy (27/12/08)

Dimebag Darrel

That would be my pick... I am sure there are others but thats all I have at the moment.


----------



## Barley Belly (27/12/08)

Duncan


----------



## Franko (27/12/08)

Tony


----------



## Tanga (27/12/08)

finners said:


> Duncan



ROFLd my Waffle.


----------



## fergi (27/12/08)

ok , my 5 would be, but not for their conversations while they were sober.

1.. britney spears
2..anna nichole smith
3..mariah carey
4..amy waterhouse
5.. my jack russel mAX"deceased, sitting on my lap


----------



## Adamt (27/12/08)

I can't believe no-one has said "Michael Jackson" yet.


----------



## Pollux (27/12/08)

Five people...............mmmmmmmmmmm.............

Gorden Ramsey (Pick his brain for cooking tips)
Jeremy Clarkson (He reminds me of me, alot.....)
Fidel Castro (Surely he could bring a fine cuban cigar with him)
John Howard (As much as I have always hated him, would be interesting to have an open conversation with him)
Elmer Funke Kupper (CEO of tabcorp, i.e. my BIG boss, I'd love to sit him down and tell him why and how he is running his casino's badly.....)


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

hewy said:


> Dimebag Darrel
> 
> That would be my pick... I am sure there are others but thats all I have at the moment.



Saw Pantera play live years ago......... it was a great loss!




Franko said:


> Tony



Oh piss off.



Oh i have another: 

Jello Biafra! :super:


----------



## Tanga (27/12/08)

Adamt said:


> I can't believe no-one has said "Michael Jackson" yet.



Ha ha... ha. Right?


----------



## Adamt (27/12/08)

Michael Jackson the beer/whisky expert, not the friggen elf.


----------



## Tanga (27/12/08)

Adamt said:


> Michael Jackson the beer/whisky expert, not the friggen elf.



Ah, thank God for that.

*cancels hit*


----------



## quantocks (27/12/08)

Adolf Hitler. In all seriousness, the man brought the world to it's knees at one stage. I'm sure he would have so many stories to tell and it would indeed be interesting.

and no before anyone chimes in, I'm not advocating him as a decent person. Just an 'interesting' one.


----------



## Bizier (27/12/08)

Tony said:


> Oh i have another:
> 
> Jello Biafra! :super:



Word up - DIY Punk Beers!

I say Marcel Duchamp for brown bread or Peter Cundall for alive... dunno there are too many


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

quantocks said:


> Adolf Hitler. In all seriousness, the man brought the world to it's knees at one stage. I'm sure he would have so many stories to tell and it would indeed be interesting.
> 
> and no before anyone chimes in, I'm not advocating him as a decent person. Just an 'interesting' one.



I thought of him too but only so i could punch the prick! Give me a couple of rums and it would be on! :icon_cheers: 

Oh here is one that would be great. 

Robin Willians and Billy connely sitting on either side of you at the bar.

youd be in stitches!

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (27/12/08)

Nostradamus (what was he on???)
Rasputin
GG Allin
Jesus Christ
Marilyn Monroe

I hope they can all speak English or it could be embarrassing.

First backup is Gough Whitlam and second is Oscar Wilde

Any questions?

BTW, I've met Henry Rollins, briefly. Very quiet and self-effacing.


----------



## Mantis (27/12/08)

Tony said:


> I thought of him too but only so i could punch the prick! Give me a couple of rums and it would be on! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Oh here is one that would be great.
> 
> ...



Yep Billy Connely for me. Funniest man alive
Gordon Ramsey , but I would not let him in my kitchen
Princess Diana, for the missus
And the guy that is Tonys avatar, I reckon he would enjoy my beer


----------



## reg (27/12/08)

1. Billy Connely
2. Adam Sandler
3. Darren Millane
4. Danny Green
5. My Best mate Darren

As you can see I love comedy, football, boxing and a good mate to share them with.


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> BTW, I've met Henry Rollins, briefly. Very quiet and self-effacing.



He was probably nervous about mis spelling something near you mate.

Good list Les. 

FYI...... i think that Nostradamus fella was on a show called married with children. He was the pet dog in the show.

cheers


----------



## Hargie (27/12/08)

hewy said:


> Dimebag Darrel
> 
> That would be my pick... I am sure there are others but thats all I have at the moment.





...good call....can't believe its already been 4 years....got a mate who spent 2 hrs drinkin and talkin to Phil in Sydney on the recent Down tour while i got to have a beer with Pepper Keenan & Jimmy Bower in Brisbane... :beerbang: 


...Bon Scott...

... John Bonham...

...Johnny Cash...

...Rodney Rude...


----------



## jimmy01 (27/12/08)

Jesus Christ
Michelangelo
Ben Chifley
Jack Curtin
Gough Whitlam

(Bit of a theme in the last three)


----------



## reVoxAHB (27/12/08)

1. Henry Miller
2. Charles Bukowski
3. Gene Wilder
4. Bill Hicks
4. My dad

reVox


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/12/08)

No brainer... Shane McGowan :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Jakechan (27/12/08)

1. Barry Sheene
2. Jackie Chan
3. John Coltrane
4. Buffy The Vampire Slayer
5. Murray Walker


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

Jakechan said:


> 4. Buffy The Vampire Slayer



Id be feeding her alco pops by the dozen :icon_drool2:


----------



## 0M39A (27/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Nostradamus (what was he on???)
> Rasputin
> GG Allin
> Jesus Christ
> ...



GG Allin would be high up on my list. 

also the late micheal jackson,


----------



## Aaron (27/12/08)

Almost anyone if they are paying and the beer is good. Seriously though:

Richard Feynman http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman
Alan Turing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_turing
Cory Doctrow http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cory_Doctorow
Richard Stallman http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_stallman
Noam Chomsky http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noam_Chomsky

Oscar Wilde as a reserve http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oscar_wilde


----------



## altstart (27/12/08)

Heres my list

Carlos Casteneda
Don Genaro
Michelangelo
J P Morgan
Margret Thatcher

now thats a hell of a brew
Cheers Altstart


----------



## Pollux (27/12/08)

Jakechan said:


> 4. Buffy The Vampire Slayer



I'd be more tempted by dark evil witchy Willow myself........


----------



## buttersd70 (27/12/08)

maggie thatcher - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
edwina curry - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
Uncle Joe (Stalin) - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
Arthur Skargill - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
Courtney Cox - cos she's so hot, on that show. I mean, of course she is. Seriously.


----------



## jlm (27/12/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> GG Allin


Eeeeeewwwwwww.......Hope you'd make him take a shower before letting him near your bar. :icon_vomit:


----------



## bradsbrew (27/12/08)

Eddie Vedder
Michael Stipe
Jim Morrison
John Lydon
Jeff Buckley


----------



## kevo (27/12/08)

John, George and Ringo.

But I wouldn't invite Paul, Linda or Yoko.


----------



## buttersd70 (27/12/08)

kevo said:


> John, George and Ringo.
> 
> But I wouldn't invite Paul, Linda or Yoko.



I don't know...I can just imagine linda and yoko together.......with heather.

Oh, I'm sick. Wrong on so many levels.....
:lol:


----------



## Weizguy (27/12/08)

jlm said:


> Eeeeeewwwwwww.......Hope you'd make him take a shower before letting him near your bar. :icon_vomit:


Umm, if it's at my bar, I'd have to hose him off first. Especially if he's in uniform (bandanna, jockstrap and cowboy boots). I'd have to ensure that he didn't eat his usual half a box of Laxettes before the performance, too.
But I would probably have no luck in stopping him playing with himself; not if Marilyn's in the room too.  

He'd probably prefer some Jim Beam, if it's my shout.

As for Heather Mills, she probably needs as many friends as she can get at the moment. Plus, I'm sure it would be a shock if she turned up for a beer and Linda was there. Scrag-fight!!! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## kevo (27/12/08)

I thought someone might make a joke about Heather already being legless.

Or maybe everyone else had better judgement than me....


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> maggie thatcher - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> edwina curry - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Uncle Joe (Stalin) - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Arthur Skargill - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Courtney Cox - cos she's so hot, on that show. I mean, of course she is. Seriously.



dude........... you have issues. Go take 3 beers and you will be fine!

Good to see a Jim and a Jeff in there. Jimi on guitars off to the side of the bar and it would be a good night.

here are a few more ive thought of. Minds id like to pick.

Stanly Cubric
Quinten Tarentino
(my 2 fav directors)
Harold Holt
Angry Anderson
My grandpa Hec (short for Hector) that died when i was 10. Id love to have a beer with him!

cheers


----------



## porky (27/12/08)

Mantis said:


> Princess Diana, for the missus



Yea me too, but only if I could join them :lol:


----------



## Fents (27/12/08)

Kevin Sheedy
Boonie or Warne
Hunter S Thompson
Cypress Hill
Norm


----------



## /// (27/12/08)

1. me
2. myself
3. ... and I
4. that would be my split personality speaking ...
5. that alright, just had a beer with myself ... or should i say 9 .... must address that other me ...


----------



## Tony (27/12/08)

Oh dear another one with issues


----------



## raven19 (27/12/08)

My Grandfather, the first generation brewer in our family.


----------



## Spartan 117 (27/12/08)

Tony said:


> Mine would be:
> 
> Peter Brock
> Whinston Churchill
> ...



mine would be very simillar, 

Kurt Cobain (what a genius)
Jamie Oliver
My Dad(died 16 years ago would be nice to ask him some questions)
Nikola Tesla
Douglas Adams

well there ya have it


----------



## Spartan 117 (27/12/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> No brainer... Shane McGowan :icon_drunk:
> 
> Warren -



and the rest of the boys from county hell ??? 

Aaron


----------



## Spartan 117 (27/12/08)

Spartan 117 said:


> mine would be very simillar,
> 
> Kurt Cobain (what a genius)
> Jamie Oliver
> ...



just reading others replies and i really dont think 5 is enough lol someone mentioned Jeff Buckley (would have to live a sin e of course) another mentioned Jim Morrison, one hell of a poet, there's also Edgar Allen Poe to think off and many many more, lol there should be a book on "1001 People, Living or Dead, You Must Have a Beer With Before You Die" and theres my list lol 

Aaron


----------



## Tony (28/12/08)

Well just watched Nirvana's Smells like teen spirit on rage.

With goose bumps on my arms and tears in my eyes i say Kirt Cobain at No.1

I have heard that song........ that whole album 7 thousand times and it still brings up every emotion known to man!

A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Denial....A Deniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal....!


----------



## mje1980 (28/12/08)

1.) My pop

2.) My grandfather

3.) Andrew johns

4.) Mark occhilupo

5.) My best mate ( lives in qld, poor bloke )


----------



## Zwickel (28/12/08)

Russ Meyer

and 4 of hes favorite models

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## floody_lager (28/12/08)

Kurt Cobain
Dime
Joe Satrianni
Zeppelin (bring back bonham)
Ozzy just for the laugh!!!


----------



## schooey (28/12/08)

Michael Schumacher 
Bill Gates
Koffi Annan
Voltaire
Da Vinci


----------



## Jim_Levet (28/12/08)

Jesus
Allah......the guy has been seriously mis-quoted
Steve Waugh
Peter Fitzsimmons
Tibby Cotter


----------



## Steve (28/12/08)

God (even though I dont believe there is one) so I can punch in square in the nose for taking my son.


----------



## Heathen (28/12/08)

Hello all,

I love the topic, there are so many people I would love to get on the sauce with for a "no bullshit" chat. But, if it can only be five, I would go:

1 Al Jourgensen

2 GG Allin

3 Ghandi

4 My deceased Grandfather

5 Rob Zombie

Regards, Heathen


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/12/08)

Tony said:


> Well just watched Nirvana's Smells like teen spirit on rage.
> 
> With goose bumps on my arms and tears in my eyes i say Kirt Cobain at No.1
> 
> ...



:super: Lithium Lager anybody? At least the glass ain't gunna crack.

Warren -


----------



## shellnaf (28/12/08)

1. Richard Dawkins
2. Marcos Ambrose
3. Jerry Ryan (mmmm)
4. Long gone ancestors
5. Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens)


----------



## boingk (28/12/08)

This is a ripper of a thread - and good one to the person who suggested Nikola Tesla, was thinking of him myself.

I reckon I'd go...

James Watts [Steam engine? Hell yeah, bring on the stories from back in the day!]
Mr Delorean [As in one-time power-to-weight limit bucking chief of GM] 
Plato [Reckon he's picked up English along the way? Philosophers are cool.]
Jonny H [Because I reckon it'd be interesting, plus I've always liked the guy]
Jennifer Love Hewitt [Can somone give me a 'hell yeah'? :icon_drool2:]

Cheers - boingk


----------



## rclemmett (28/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> maggie thatcher - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> edwina curry - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Uncle Joe (Stalin) - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Arthur Skargill - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Courtney Cox - cos she's so hot, on that show. I mean, of course she is. Seriously.



**** yeah butters :beerbang: I'm glad I wasn't drinking when I read that!

Billy Brag
Frank Black
Eddie Spaghetti
The Reverend
Kim Deal (I don't care she's still hot by default)

Kurt gets bumped, due to being both dead and stoned, not good for conversation.


----------



## schooey (28/12/08)

shellnaf said:


> 2. Marcos Ambrose



I've had a beer with Marcos, on quite a few occasions actually...


----------



## Steve (28/12/08)

buttersd70 said:


> maggie thatcher - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> edwina curry - so I could punch the bitch in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Uncle Joe (Stalin) - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Arthur Skargill - so he could punch the bitch (maggie)in the throat and watch her slowly die.
> Courtney Cox - cos she's so hot, on that show. I mean, of course she is. Seriously.




:icon_offtopic: nice choice butters......its because of thatcher that im here (used to call myself a thatcher isylum seeker). I was days away from jail for not paying her Poll Tax. Thanks Thatcher you old slapper!


----------



## tdack (28/12/08)

Dave Grohl
Neal Stephenson
Sir Richard Francis Burton

Some interesting conversations to be had there


----------



## Batz (28/12/08)

WA guys would have been nice


----------



## tbotskor (28/12/08)

1. Frank Zappa...
2. Jimi Hendrix...for the stories and musical entertainmet
3. Ron Jeromy...(Strictly for the stories)
4. Kevin Bloody Wilson...for the entertainment
5. Robert Deniro..


----------



## Trent (28/12/08)

mostly some intersting authors, along with my deceased grandad

1. My deceased grandad
2. Salman Rushdie
3. Richard Dawkins
4. David Suzuki (served him in a restaurant, never had a beer with him but)
5. Jared Diamond

Alot of friends from overseas would be on that list, but I am sure I will have a beer with them again one day. And mind you, all those authors are so far above my level of comprehension that I wouldnt understand a single thing thay have to say, and they would probably all be dumber for having spent time with me!
All the best
Trent
EDIT - I have met Ron Jeremy briefly (clothes on!), he was quite a friendly and easy to talk to bloke. Mind you, if I'd slept with thousands of women, I'd probably be pretty bloody happy and friendly too


----------



## winkle (28/12/08)

Batz said:


> WA guys would have been nice



Never mind Batz, you just head on home and a few of the Brewerhood will come and visit you. (We'll even bring some blow-up sheep).


----------



## Ginger NZ (28/12/08)

1. My grandads
2. My dad
3. My brother
4. My wife
5. My best mate

Number1 are dead, number 2,3&5 are the other side of the world, number 4 isn't speaking to me and number 5 might be able to explain why


----------



## Kleiny (28/12/08)

1. Dad
2. Opa (In Germany During WWII)
3. Pa (Aussie Soldier WWII)
4. Ross Noble to lighten the mood
5. Elmo (he would keep the kids occupied)

A purpose for all, Lots of stories and some laughs and some god damn paece from the KIDS! :lol:


----------



## Bribie G (28/12/08)

Butters

Except we are a continent apart which is probably a good thing because after ten pints of Barnsley Bitter the conversation would be completely incomprehensible and would surely get us arrested as terrorists:

" Magnet Ale? Eh bah goom sethe ah tell thee nay...... 
Tha waint tha knows....
That's a cracking pint Grommet..... :icon_cheers: 

"


----------



## Pennywise (28/12/08)

1. Anton La Vey
2. Bon Scott
3. Joe Satriani
4. Salvidore Dali (sp)
5. Anyone who enjoys a decent beer


----------



## Murcluf (28/12/08)

1. Jesus Christ
2. Charles Darwin
3. Karl Marx 
4. Adolf Hitler
5. Germaine Greer


----------



## Duff (28/12/08)

1. John Daly - One beer would turn into a huge night passed outside of a Hooters somewhere
2. Slash - A couple beers then we could start jamming
3. Dimebag Darrell - It would last a week
4. Jen Hawkins - Just for a crack at it
5. Elle Macpherson - Just for a crack at it


----------



## Mantis (28/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> 1. Jesus Christ
> 2. Charles Darwin
> 3. Karl Marx
> 4. Adolf Hitler
> 5. Germaine Greer



Oooh yeah, I forgot germaine sneer, just so I could kick her where no man has ever been
she brings out the worst in me


----------



## Tony (28/12/08)

Murcluf said:


> 4. Adolf Hitler
> 5. Germaine Greer



Mmmmm same thing arnt thay?

I wouldnt mind a crack at Sophie Monk if i was at the pub!

HEre is one for you all...........

Dane, the mystery man behind all this!

I know your reading this Dane.... who would you have a beer with?

cheers


----------



## brenjak (28/12/08)

Most people are naming five so here goes:

1. Jen Hawkins (hot and lovely to boot)
2. Adolf Hitler (Except the tosser never drank)
3. Boonie (Just to see how i go against him in the beer stakes)
4. Jenna Jameson (for obvious reasons)
5. Kevin Rudd (Kevin 07 - Just to drink him under the table and then call him a nancy boy)


----------



## shellnaf (28/12/08)

Have you seen what Jenna Jameson looks like now?
Saw her a few months ago on the UFC. Doesn't look anything like she used, but she had clothes on aswell.
Cheers


----------



## Adamt (28/12/08)

It'd be a sausage down a corridor, wouldn't matter how matter how well endowed you are.


----------



## brenjak (28/12/08)

shellnaf,

Dont ruin the dream for me. Jenna nad I are havingva beer about 5 to 10 years ago...




shellnaf said:


> Have you seen what Jenna Jameson looks like now?
> Saw her a few months ago on the UFC. Doesn't look anything like she used, but she had clothes on aswell.
> Cheers


----------



## Cocko (28/12/08)

Bill Hicks.


----------



## warthog (28/12/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> No brainer... Shane McGowan :icon_drunk:
> 
> Warren -




you'd have to keep your eye on him, he'd drink all of your piss.

1 paul Leary
2 henry rollins(just to watch him drink a beer)
3 kim salmon
4 ross knight 
5 james brown(he could supply the nose candy and the booty)


----------



## clean brewer (29/12/08)

Ginger NZ said:


> 1. My grandads
> 2. My dad
> 3. My brother
> 4. My wife
> ...



Sounds like a good story?? Love to have a beer with you just to see whats going on with Number 4 and 5???? And yourself...

Anyhow, id love to have a Beer with anyone, gets boring drinking alone, ive only got my Missus family up here and they are all softies in the drinking department.. :blink: 

Wish there were some brewers up here to get on it with...  

Still have to think of 5 others..


----------



## Cocko (29/12/08)

Cocko said:


> Bill Hicks.



Yep, Bill Hicks.


----------



## Josh (29/12/08)

1. Kerry O'Keeffe
2. Matthew Johns
3. Shane Warne
4. Mick Molloy
5. Daryl Brohman


----------



## Josh (29/12/08)

clean brewer said:


> Sounds like a good story?? Love to have a beer with you just to see whats going on with Number 4 and 5???? And yourself...
> 
> Anyhow, id love to have a Beer with anyone, gets boring drinking alone, ive only got my Missus family up here and they are all softies in the drinking department.. :blink:
> 
> ...


My mate is in a similar situation in Hervey Bay. You should get together for a beer at that pub with the big screen.


----------



## mfdu (29/12/08)

for the sake of not exceeding the 5-body limit, i'll limit myself to the currently living


1. Ruper Neve (anyone called Rupert who makes such great equipment . . .)
2. Steve Albini (because he's got such a great recording ethic)
3. Meg White (the hottest little drummer girl)
4. Nikoli Tesla (yes he's alive and well and living in Columbia!)
5. Nash Chambers (like, give me a job dude!)


there. easy. i honestly don't know what all the fuss was about.

i'd love to invite Nick Cave and Tom Waits, but i suspect they may cause a spontaneous inversion of the gravity field matrix if they chose to exist within a 100km spacial plane of one another. . .

oh - and people who i will not open my door to ;
GG Allen (when sober)
GG Allen (when drunk)
GG Allen (when on stage)


chris.


----------



## Spartan 117 (29/12/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> :super: Lithium Lager anybody? At least the glass ain't gunna crack.
> 
> Warren -



Just so long as it doesn't give me an anurysm, which will make me dumb, however i would milk it for all its worth and get some chocolates in a nice heart shaped box that Polly would buy for me. I which case i would have to stay away from Warrens place as I dont want to be sent to the lake of fire just because jesus dont want me for a sunbeam. And i all this was to happen i would drain you and expect all appologies. 

Peace, Love, Empathy 

Aaron


----------



## Bizier (29/12/08)

Cocko said:


> Yep, Bill Hicks.



Yeah, Bill Hicks is a good one, sounds like a fantastic beer so long as he likes you.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/08)

Spartan 117 said:


> Just so long as it doesn't give me an anurysm, which will make me dumb, however i would milk it for all its worth and get some chocolates in a nice heart shaped box that Polly would buy for me. I which case i would have to stay away from Warrens place as I dont want to be sent to the lake of fire just because jesus dont want me for a sunbeam. And i all this was to happen i would drain you and expect all appologies.
> 
> Peace, Love, Empathy
> 
> Aaron



Looks like today you have found your friends and their all in your head and if you were on a plain you would not complain that it is alright to eat fish because they dont have any feelings. Hey wait, I have a new complaint, forever in debt to your priceless advice.


----------



## lczaban (29/12/08)

While I can appreciate the interesting combination's that some people have thrown up here, first and foremost this is a drinking session we are talking about. If you are going to get on the sauce, do it properly...

My five most interesting people to go on a bender with would be
- Hunter S Thompson
- Ernest Hemingway
- Toulouse Lautrec
- George Best
- Barry Sheene

As always there are debates about who the greatest would be, but IMHO you would would be in for an interesting night out if you lumped these five in a bar for a session.


----------



## jayse (29/12/08)

Dimebag would be a good one, but it would have to include a few black tooth grins, a shot of crown royal whiskey a shot of seagrams 7 and a dash of cola to just turn it black. Also been known to include jager.

Bonzo would be my other pick.


Out on the tiles
Jayse


----------



## Bizier (29/12/08)

GravityGuru said:


> While I can appreciate the interesting combination's that some people have thrown up here, first and foremost this is a drinking session we are talking about. If you are going to get on the sauce, do it properly...
> 
> My five most interesting people to go on a bender with would be
> - Hunter S Thompson
> ...



Maybe Jackson Pollock, looks like he held his liquor better than his brush 
How about Charlie Parker?


----------



## Fents (29/12/08)

GravityGuru said:


> While I can appreciate the interesting combination's that some people have thrown up here, first and foremost this is a drinking session we are talking about. If you are going to get on the sauce, do it properly...
> 
> My five most interesting people to go on a bender with would be
> - Hunter S Thompson
> ...



Add Dennis Leary and i reckon its game on with uncy sid


----------



## DiscoStu (29/12/08)

Mines a bit of mix, some have already been mentioned.

1. Julius Caesar
2. Jeremy Clarkson
3. Gordon Ramsay
4. John Eales
5. Andy McNabb


----------



## vicelore (29/12/08)

1. Jamie Oliver
2. John Candy
3. Gordan Ramsey
4. James May
5. Ferran Adria


----------



## Bribie G (29/12/08)

John Holmes
Peter North 





(that is, John Holmes former British Ambassador to Paris and Peter North currently Vice Chancellor of the University of Oxford)
Only the best company please.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/12/08)

BribieG said:


> John Holmes
> Peter North
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm glad you clarified the John Holmes part of that Bribie.


----------



## danman (29/12/08)

my list would include all the cast members from the sopranos,and theyd have to stay in character!
just for my amusement


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/12/08)

quantocks said:


> Adolf Hitler. In all seriousness, the man brought the world to it's knees at one stage. I'm sure he would have so many stories to tell and it would indeed be interesting.
> 
> and no before anyone chimes in, I'm not advocating him as a decent person. Just an 'interesting' one.


Yeh right, the guy wanted a total ban on alcohol and was a vegetarian. I dont mind the vego part but the rest is bad. Second choice ?
GB


----------



## winkle (29/12/08)

BribieG said:


> John Holmes
> Peter North
> 
> 
> ...



Who would be cuming with Peter North? Leanne Lei from financial services?? :unsure:


----------



## Sully (29/12/08)

got more than 5 but can't narrow it down and in no particular order....

Jim Morrison
Dave Allen
Peter Brock
Slash
Metallica Boys
Quentin Tarentino
Kurt Cobain, Dave Grohl & Krist Novoselic
John Candy
John Belushi
Bon Scott
Angus Young
Dave Gleeson
The 2 Ronnies
Benny Hill
Ted Mulry
Jimmy Page & Robert Plant
Ozzy Osbourne

Better not keep going or I won't stop....

Cheers

Sully


----------



## Muggus (29/12/08)

Alot of good names mentioned above.

Personally i'd have a beer (or 54) with Boony.

Or a yardy with Bob Hawke.

And maybe a drink or two with Vincent van Gogh. 
Though I think that would be more than likely absinthe rather than beer.


----------



## microbe (29/12/08)

Good topic Tony,

It's coaxed a couple of first posts out of a couple of members.

Throwing some names out that would be considerations on my list but (I think) they haven't been mentioned yet.

Bernie Ecclestone http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernie_Ecclestone
Steve Jobs
Steven King
Roger Waters or any/all of past/present members of Pink Floyd
Bruce Willis
Carl Hiaasen http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Hiaasen

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## browndog (29/12/08)

Dave Gilmour
Barry Sheen
Neil Armstrong
Shania Twain
Billy Connoly

I reckon that lot could keep me entertained for weeks,


cheers

Browndog


----------



## stillscottish (30/12/08)

winkle said:


> Who would be cuming with Peter North? Leanne Lei from financial services?? :unsure:



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## Katherine (30/12/08)

George Costanza (for obvious reasons see below)
Nigella Lawson (for obvious reasons)
Jeff Buckley (so I could cry on his shoulder)
Robbie Williams (in his party days)
Homer Simpson (burp)


----------



## Spartan 117 (30/12/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Looks like today you have found your friends and their all in your head and if you were on a plain you would not complain that it is alright to eat fish because they dont have any feelings. Hey wait, I have a new complaint, forever in debt to your priceless advice.



yes as i'm underneath a bridge and the top has sprung a leak. you know i tried so hard to have a father but instead i had a dad, oh me, do re me, rape me, wtf... :lol: god i love Nirvana, you know your right 

Aaron


----------



## Spartan 117 (30/12/08)

Katie said:


> Jeff Buckley (so I could cry on his shoulder)



What an out and out legend. there is a song of his i have yet to hear that doesn't get me everytime i hear it absoulutley love him 

Aaron


----------



## clean brewer (31/12/08)

vicelore said:


> 1. Jamie Oliver
> 2. John Candy
> 3. Gordan Ramsey
> 4. James May
> 5. Ferran Adria



Are you a Chef??? Sounds like it...


----------



## Cocko (31/12/08)

clean brewer said:


> Are you a Chef??? Sounds like it...



Yep it goes...

Cook
Chat [And laugh and be fat!]
Cook
Chat [About cars]
Cook

Not a bad choice really  

I just dont see where the beer is drunk???

HA!


----------



## Carbonator (31/12/08)

Tony said:


> Jello Biafra! :super:



"I want to be a drug sniffing dog!"
"I want to be a San Francisco cop!"

Great choice there Tony!


Anyway, having a beer with media "personalities" is a bit out of my zone as I don't were makeup, don't shave very often and I listen to Triple J.


My choices of people to have a beer with just don't rate a mention, however, being an admirer of female bodies (naked), there are many people I would like to see naked drinking beer, But that's off-topic!

Here is a list,

The woman across the road (naked)
Any ABC employee chick that's not a Lesbian (naked of course, but will never happen) 
My woman (naked on demand)
All you guys with your clothes ON


----------



## vicelore (31/12/08)

Cocko said:


> Yep it goes...
> 
> Cook
> Chat [And laugh and be fat!]
> ...



Nah im in IT.

I just like food. I dont think there is anything better than beer and good food lol.


----------



## 3G (31/12/08)

Frank LLoyd Wright (architect)
Grant Featherston ( legendary Aussie furniture designer)
Metallica
Miranda Kerr
Gordon Ramsay can cook for us then sit down for a chat


----------



## yardy (31/12/08)

Howard Stern
Gabby Johnson (Authentic Frontier Gibberish)
Christopher Columbus
Nigella
My Brother


----------



## Jakechan (31/12/08)

A few votes for Jeff Buckley I see, but I would much rather have a beer with his old man Tim. A much better musician and songwriter IMO and I suspect more fun at the bar 

His album Greetings From LA was a seminal work.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Sully (31/12/08)

Fkn seems a fkn lot of members fkn want to have a fkn beer with fkn Gordon fkn Ramsay. I think they want to have a showdown to see how many F!*?'s they can get in a conversation and beat his record. Every fkn second fkn word would be fkn swearing.


----------



## vicelore (31/12/08)

Sully said:


> Fkn seems a fkn lot of members fkn want to have a fkn beer with fkn Gordon fkn Ramsay. I think they want to have a showdown to see how many F!*?'s they can get in a conversation and beat his record. Every fkn second fkn work would be fkn swearing.



Funny Farkin stuff there


----------



## Thirsty Boy (31/12/08)

Wife
Best mate
Wife's best mate
Charles Mingus (wife plays Bass)
Jamil Zainachef (he can bring the beer)


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/12/08)

1- Woodrow Wilson- I spent a long time researching him last year, I really admire him

2- Gough Whitlam- Landmark PM, 'nuff said

3- Francis Fukuyama- Purveyor of "realistic Wilsonianism", it will be interesting to be involved in a three-way debate between me, him and Woodrow over Fukuyama's concept of "multi-multilateralism"

4- Napoleon- The man who introduced the idea of nationalism to the world. I just want to ask him: WHY??

5- Mick Molloy- Well, we need SOMEONE to lighten the mood a little.


----------



## bradsbrew (31/12/08)

Jakechan said:


> A few votes for Jeff Buckley I see, but I would much rather have a beer with his old man Tim. A much better musician and songwriter IMO and I suspect more fun at the bar
> 
> His album Greetings From LA was a seminal work.
> 
> ...


Yep you got a point there Jake never listened to Tim until a listened to Jeff who I think is one of the most experimental musicians of his short time. Quite amazing similarities to his fathers life who he probably didnt really know.
Listeneing to sketches of my sweetheart the drunk at the moment. This thread has got me listening to all my favs again. Good work Tony :icon_chickcheers: .
Cheers Brad


----------



## TidalPete (1/1/09)

1 --- Sophia Loren
2 --- Dolly Parton
3 --- Jane Mansfield
4 --- Elke Sommers
5 --- Marilyn Monroe
Not necessarily in that order. :lol: 

First reserve --- Samantha Armytage. :icon_drool2: That sheila on Weekend Sunrise. 

TP :beer: 

PS --- Plenty more but that's just off the top of my head.
PPS --- The only time to have a beer with Hitler is just before you pull the leaver on the scaffold & even then make his VB.


----------



## bradsbrew (1/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> 1 --- Sophia Loren
> 2 --- Dolly Parton
> 3 --- Jane Mansfield
> 4 --- Elke Sommers
> ...



Come on Pete its who you want to have a beer with...... not shag :lol: 

Cheers Brad


----------



## Weizguy (1/1/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> <chopped>
> 4- Napoleon- The man who introduced the idea of nationalism to the world. I just want to ask him: WHY??
> </chopped)


I think it suited him to achieve his goals, and that's it. He may have been a deep thinker, but he was first and foremost a megalomaniac.

Just my opinion.
Les


----------



## TidalPete (1/1/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Come on Pete its who you want to have a beer with...... not shag :lol:
> 
> Cheers Brad



Hey Brad,

Why wouldn't I have a beer with them first? :icon_drool2: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Cocko (1/1/09)

TidalPete said:


> PPS --- The only time to have a beer with Hitler is just before you pull the leaver on the scaffold & even then make his VB.



Yep, well said, apparently he was more of a Gak head anyway!!!..... VB - Gold! maybe thats the next thread - who would you give a VB to!!! hehehe!!!
h34r:


----------



## Jakechan (1/1/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Come on Pete its who you want to have a beer with...... not shag :lol:
> 
> Cheers Brad


Methinks the former would certainly help with the latter


----------

